# Ikea Bargain !!!!



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Went to Ikea yesterday and this is a amazing offer 17 plastic tubs there called PRUTA silly Ikea name but wait for it the price - £2.87 yep thats right £2.87.










Can fill with lots of lovely T's 

Regards,

Buzz.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

*wow*



Buzzlightyear said:


> Went to Ikea yesterday and this is a amazing offer 17 plastic tubs there called PRUTA silly Ikea name but wait for it the price - £2.87 yep thats right £2.87.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


now I like a good deal


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I love ikea!  bargain!


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

That is a very good price , you can also get them on amazon and eBay for £4.99 delivered but by looking at the lids, I wouldn't put a tarantula in one.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't like green :lol2:

I want girly pink!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Ben.M said:


> That is a very good price , you can also get them on amazon and eBay for £4.99 delivered but by looking at the lids, I wouldn't put a tarantula in one.


I have a set of these and must say the lids fit on better than they look in the picture 

I modified the taller ones and kept Avic sp. in them without problems


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Bargain, just a shame they're not completely clear. The more expensive ones in Ikea are fantastic, even have little cricket dispenser holes :lol2:


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

You can't possibly think of putting a t in one of those tiny little tubs.that's just cruel.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

codyman70 said:


> You can't possibly think of putting a t in one of those tiny little tubs.that's just cruel.


Slings?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

codyman70 said:


> You can't possibly think of putting a t in one of those tiny little tubs.that's just cruel.




I'm thinking a 5mm sling would be fine... : victory:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

the only issue i can see with the smaller tubs is the amount of substrate they will hold, less substrate means faster loss of moisture through evaporation...just means you will have to check more often thats all .

no real big deal


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

Surley they need some space to stretch their legs and walk about?my Chile rose is in a 4ft tank and walks the entire tank everyday.I just think that tubs that size are cruel.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

codyman70 said:


> Surley they need some space to stretch their legs and walk about?my Chile rose is in a 4ft tank and walks the entire tank everyday.I just think that tubs that size are cruel.


 The smallest tub there to a 5MM sling would be equivalent too a adult Chile in your huge 4 foot tank.


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

Aye,but what happens when they grow,is he going to get a big tank or keep them in Tupperware tubs?that's my problem with this.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

codyman70 said:


> Aye,but what happens when they grow,is he going to get a big tank or keep them in Tupperware tubs?that's my problem with this.


That means virtually every T keeper on this site is wrong ,i bet there is not many people would even keep a goliath in a 4 foot tank . Your CR would be perfectly ok in one of those large flat faunariums.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

codyman70 said:


> Aye,but what happens when they grow,is he going to get a big tank or keep them in Tupperware tubs?that's my problem with this.


Your problem, not his :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

codyman70 said:


> Aye,but what happens when they grow,is he going to get a big tank or keep them in Tupperware tubs?that's my problem with this.



As a keeper, I could only _assume_, he'll upgrade housing as they grow ....... ?


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

Not just my problem.his t's that are kept in Tupperware's problem too.I just think its cruel to keep a spider in something the size of a jam jar.maybe I'm wrong I'm not an expert,but surley the more space the better for the spider.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the consensus of opinion was that too much space = bad for food finding it's way to the T and stressy trying to find somewhere safe to lurk.

I suppose if you wanted to humanise it, think about where you sleep best at night - in a relatively small "safe" room or in a big wide open field?


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

My Chile rose has no problem finding It's food and I think she enjoys the space.she walks the full tank every day.I don't wish to condemn other people's practices,but I just dont think It's right.my preference I suppose.if the spiders could talk I'm sure they would agree.the more space the better in my ignorant opinion.


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

was it a limited time offer? or is that just the price for them now? even if its not for T's them tubs are handy for everything! if I do get some I will have to get more T's obviously thought


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

You _could_ say, on the othe hand, a wandering T is not a happy T...


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

codyman70 said:


> My Chile rose has no problem finding It's food and I think she enjoys the space.she walks the full tank every day.I don't wish to condemn other people's practices,but I just don't think It's right.my preference I suppose.if the spiders could talk I'm sure they would agree.the more space the better in my ignorant opinion.


Maybe you should keep you ignorant opinion to yourself?,
Its obvious that as the tarantula grows the enclosure* grows with it, 90% of people who keep tarantulas keep them in *tubs* and have bred them successfully and kept them for a number of year successfully,bigger isn't always better, You may have already of seen if someone posts a picture on this forum of a tarantula in housing that is too small someone on here will pick them up on it straight away.
Brandan


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> You _could_ say, on the othe hand, a wandering T is not a happy T...


The best thing to say is a captive T isn't a happy T, no matter how hard anyone attempts they cannot compete with the natural environment.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Shandy said:


> The best thing to say is a captive T isn't a happy T, no matter how hard anyone attempts they cannot compete with the natural environment.



Not too sure whether I agree with that, but fair enough : victory:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Not too sure whether I agree with that, but fair enough : victory:


 
I dont agree with it just saying its a point of view , like the tubs vs 4ft tank lol .


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

In my defence,isn't the whole point of this forum to let other people know how you keep and treat your spiders,lizards and other pets?I just think a Tupperware tub is totally cruel for a spider.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

codyman70 said:


> In my defence,isn't the whole point of this forum to let other people know how you keep and treat your spiders,lizards and other pets?I just think a Tupperware tub is totally cruel for a spider.


I understand YOUR point of view , but it neither wrong or right,
Brandan


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

codyman70 said:


> In my defence,isn't the whole point of this forum to let other people know how you keep and treat your spiders,lizards and other pets?I just think a Tupperware tub is totally cruel for a spider.



I have mine in both glass tanks and tuppaware/pots. Now a lot of my "pots" are bigger than my glass tanks - is that still cruel? Is it the fact that they're 99p the issue, or is it the amount of space?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Why does everything on this bloody forum have to turn into some kind of debate / argument ?

Each has said their own so why not just leave it at that rather than making multiple pages saying " i disagree with you", "well, I disagree with you too"

Just grow up and stop being so bloody childish


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

My opinion is my opinion and It's right to me.maybe no one else agrees,but I think I'm right.obviously because it comes from me.lol.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

codyman70 said:


> In my defence,isn't the whole point of this forum to let other people know how you keep and treat your spiders,lizards and other pets?I just think a Tupperware tub is totally cruel for a spider.


Technically a 4 foot viv is still cruel considering the wild is much bigger...


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> Why does everything on this bloody forum have to turn into some kind of debate / argument ?
> 
> Each has said their own so why not just leave it at that rather than making multiple pages saying " i disagree with you", "well, I disagree with you too"
> 
> Just grow up and stop being so bloody childish




It'd be a bit bloody pointless if there was no debate. It is an open forum afterall.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I'm not saying no debate. I'm just saying that everything anyone posts on these forums now seems to get someone else nit picking at everything.

Fair enough if you don't agree then say, but why mention it multiple times in one thread, making the whole thread longer and then any potential answer / solution / whatever like trying to find a bloody needle in a haystack.


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree Becky.my lizards live in a 5'5" tank,but it doesn't come close to the Tanzania plains,bit we try to do the best we can for them.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Well my tanks are bigger than yours :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Most of the spiders in my garden live in webs or funnel webs. That's their home, they don't roam the garden.
Tarantula live in burrows or webs, they don't roam the huge expanse of land they live in, unless they've been turfed out of their home or mature into males.


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ohhh!my tanks bigger than yours an ma da wull batter your da.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes well I am rearing a philosoraptor in a 2ft tank


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

Phiilosorapter,is that a vicious plato?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

You would hate me then, i have communal tubs, 9l rubs to be exact with multiple tarantulas in and one tub of communals that is smaller than a shoe box


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pointless debates are entertaining! 

Opinions are useful to read and appreciate.

Each to their own because it's their own tarantula that will ultimately be affected by their choice.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Most of the spiders in my garden live in webs or funnel webs. That's their home, they don't roam the garden.
> Tarantula live in burrows or webs, they don't roam the huge expanse of land they live in, unless they've been turfed out of their home or mature into males.


Leave the lid off.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

codyman70 said:


> Surley they need some space to stretch their legs and walk about?my Chile rose is in a 4ft tank and walks the entire tank everyday.I just think that tubs that size are cruel.


A complete waste of space. You want to turf your grammy out and stick an adult Theraphosa in that tank. A grammy would be more than happy in a 18" tank.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

codyman70 said:


> In my defence,isn't the whole point of this forum to let other people know how you keep and treat your spiders,lizards and other pets?I just think a Tupperware tub is totally cruel for a spider.


Is it just me or am I wrong in thinking. . . . TROLL.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> Is it just me or am I wrong in thinking. . . . TROLL.



i think its just someone straying from a section where space is key into a section when snuggly box enclosures are the main order of the day (in general that is...i have nothing against nice display enclosures before anyone takes the hump)


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm saddened to see the responses on this thread frankly...

I have always championed the idea of increasing space in enclosures, and providing multiple potential website locations. I do this quite often with my specimens and I have made many observations of behaviour in individuals in small and then larger enclosures. I currently have a female D.fasciatus in a 2ft enclosure which is being utilised quite fully as evidence by personal observations and depositing of web and burrow construction. 

RE: garden spiders - A quick foray into the literature would show numerous examples where orb weavers will abandon web sites or modify preferences due to unger levels or preceived predation risk. They are certainly not static in the environment. 

Fossorial tarantulas may or may not abandon burrows and this is likely to be species and individual- specific. As far as I am aware, there is only one study attempting long term analysis of home ranges and movement of tarantulas and this has not been published as of yet.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

I posted on here about some £2.87 tubs from Ikea , wow some of you go that far off topic it amazes me !!!!

Whats the point posting on here ????

Goodbye.


----------



## ratlicker (Apr 1, 2010)

Cheap as chips matey:2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Buzzlightyear said:


> I posted on here about some £2.87 tubs from Ikea , wow some of you go that far off topic it amazes me !!!!
> 
> Whats the point posting on here ????
> 
> Goodbye.


They are cheap and maybe of use to some keepers on here but I wouldn't keep my Tarantulas in them, as I do not like them.


Oh come on don't get a stork on over a few comments.


----------

